# Hunter Pace Help?



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm going on a Hunter pace at a local Pony Club on Saturday. Quite frankly I have no Idea what im in for. :shock: I'm going with my barn so I'll have some guidence.  But does anyone know anything about it? What should I bring for my horse? Are polo wraps alowed? If anyone knows anything that would be a great of help.  





(I hope I put this in the right topic. Its kinda like a show I guess)


----------

